# 420s Top Five Strains



## burnin1 (May 27, 2015)

I must admit I love the Blue Dream. I have been growing only Sour Diesel. I am ready to make a change to Blue Dream. :aok:

From Tokesignals.com:

InvestInCannabis, a data miner on the cannabis industry, has collected data on the most popular strains based on user information and developed this infographic based on the research.


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2015)

I have tried blue dream several times and have never liked it.. Must just be me. I like everything else on that list though. I haven't had green crack yet.  I hope you get a good one.


----------



## burnin1 (May 27, 2015)

Green Crack tastes to me like Jack Herer which I have never been too fond of. Blue Dream tastes fruity to me.. and maybe I am just tired of smoking and growing Sour D. Sour D can be a pain to grow sometimes. :icon_smile:


----------



## powerplanter (May 28, 2015)

The green crack I smoked, or at least that's what I was told it was, I didn't like.  The high wasn't very long lasting at all.  The sour d I smoked I liked a lot.  The Blue Dream I was not impressed with.  Again, that's just what I was told it was.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 2, 2015)

Green crack from Tilray is my favorite daytime med. OG kush I'd take over blue dream. Just me


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 3, 2015)

Blue Dream is an Awesome smoke if grown correctly, ,and the Green Crack jacks my heart up,,me no likey.
GSC is the bomb. All sstrains are dependant on being grown correctly to be top notch. I have smoked Blue Dream that wasn't all that good,,and smoked Blue Dream thats was killer.  Its all about that Grow,,bout that Grow,its all bout that grow. Get it? Lol


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 3, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Blue Dream is an Awesome smoke if grown correctly, ,and the Green Crack jacks my heart up,,me no likey.
> GSC is the bomb. All sstrains are dependant on being grown correctly to be top notch. I have smoked Blue Dream that wasn't all that good,,and smoked Blue Dream thats was killer. Its all about that Grow,,bout that Grow,its all bout that grow. Get it? Lol


 :yeahthat:

It takes the right cut and growing it properly to get the best out of any strain.


----------

